# What's the Status of My Knife?



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2015)

I receive a lot of questions regarding the status of either an ordered Martell knife, handle replacements, or Hiromoto upgrades and I almost never have good news for the customer who's been patiently waiting. 

I've debated on posting this for some time and I finally decided to do it in the hopes that it alleviates some concerns that my customers may have as well as slow down the amount of PM's and emails I receive on this subject. I believe that my customers have every right to contact me but I admit that it's both time consuming and mentally draining to answer these messages on such a regular basis. This is especially true when I have nothing positive to add in the way of an update, saying something like "same as before" doesn't make people happy - myself included.


If I could ask all concerned to re-read *this post* I made back in August I think it might help to understand the situation a little better. The bottom line here is that we have very few choices that we can make if we want to keep our doors open and deliver on promised orders. I wish I could change this - truly I do - but that's our reality - out in the open for all to see.


----------

